# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  (AP) 2 House Republicans vow to stop Obama on Libya [Amash +Johnson]

## MRoCkEd

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110328/...libya_congress

WASHINGTON  Two House Republicans are pushing a bill that would force President Barack Obama to stop military operations in Libya until he gets congressional approval.

Reps. Justin Amash of Michigan, a freshman, and Timothy Johnson of Illinois sent a letter to House colleagues on Monday seeking support for their legislation that they said they would introduce on Tuesday. The bill would stop the use of military force against Libya until Obama seeks and receives authorization from Congress.

Amash and Johnson said that while the president is commander in chief, his war powers have limits. The Associated Press obtained a copy of the letter.

A vote on the bill in the House is uncertain this week as senior administration officials will be briefing lawmakers on the Libyan operation on Wednesday.

----------


## acptulsa

There are some longstanding Republicans in Congress who will not sleep well tonight.

----------


## surf

sorry to ask, but if anyone can post the bill number (or Kucinich's if different) and a sample letter i can send my neocon congressman, i'll be greatful.

----------


## Aratus

is this the first time we've nationally heard of timothy johnson?
i had been thinking that justin amash was presidential timber so
now i'm going to include timothy johnson's name on my short list!

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## brenden.b

> sorry to ask, but if anyone can post the bill number (or kucinich's if different) and a sample letter i can send my neocon congressman, i'll be greatful.


h.r. 1212

----------


## surf

> h.r. 1212


thank you.

----------


## Aratus

good! 
h.r. 1212 is 
easy to remember!

----------


## surf

> Dear Mr. Reichert,
> 
> I am writing to urge you to cosponsor H.R. 1212 - The RECLAIM Act: 
> A BILL
> To require the cessation of the use of force in, or directed at, the country of Libya by the United States Armed Forces unless a subsequent Act specifically authorizes such use of force. 
> 
> As an elected Precinct Committee Officer in your Congressional District I can assure you that there is broad disgust with the Congressional Republican leadership amongst your constituents in Redmond. We stood by you last November with hope that you would take a stand for small government and the Constitution.
> 
> Please show us that you are willing to stand for less spending.
> ...


- what do you think? tried to keep it simple and limit my disgust....

edit: up to 10 cosponsors

----------


## TheState

The ACLU has come out in support of HR 1212, article.




> WASHINGTON--(ENEWSPF)--April 1, 2011.  In a letter sent to the House of Representatives today, the American Civil Liberties Union asked representatives to cosponsor and vote for H.R. 1212, a bill that would reaffirm Congress constitutional authority to decide whether President Obama may use military force in Libya. The Restoring Essential Constitutional Constraints for Libyan Action Involving the Military Act (RECLAIM Act) was introduced by Reps. Justin Amash (R-MI) and Timothy Johnson (R-IL).

----------


## Badger Paul

We need to transcend party to change this country.

----------


## acptulsa

It took the ACLU long enough to admit we're doing good things.

Looks like Rand may get his Sense of the Senate statement read on the Senate floor Monday.  No chance for this to hit the House floor before then.

----------


## Imperial

This Timothy Johnson seems pretty good. Voted against Patriot Act reathorization and the 2008 FISA Amendments.

----------

